# Does anyone use the "power saving" feature in teh AOKP roms? work? not work?



## Dvigue (Nov 19, 2011)

Does anyone use the "power saving" feature in teh AOKP roms? work? not work?

i wanted to try it but was not sure id the CDMA stuff actually works


----------



## idefiler6 (Sep 3, 2011)

The popup warning scares me away every time.


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

It works but I still don't use it. All it does is turn 3G only on to save battery. Not really worth it for me since I am always by a plug and love 4G.

It did have a problem in the early stages of AOKP but has been fixed for a while now.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## SuperChargedJ (Jun 15, 2011)

Definitely works and I have been using it successfully with any errors.


----------



## exarkun (Dec 4, 2011)

It works, however occasionally it will get you into a state where it doesn't "wake up" the data or 4g properly, so you need to then disable all data, wait for a minute, then re-enable all data.

I just manually turn off 4g and enable it when I want it. Works much better for me, as I avoid the loss of data problem.


----------



## baldwinguy77 (Jun 8, 2011)

SuperChargedJ said:


> Definitely works and I have been using it successfully with any errors.


This is with the Verizon Galaxy Nexus right? Does it seem to conserve a lot of battery?

P.S. Just curious before I turn it on, thanks in advance!


----------



## Art Vandelay (Jan 4, 2012)

Just to add some light on this. I haven't had it successfully work. I have never heard of anyone having problems with turning it on.

But the sync with screen off doesn't work. I turn it on and I still get emails.

The turning of 4g on or off does seem to work, but sync doesn't seem to work.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------

